# The History of the Micrometer



## nctoxic (Feb 16, 2012)

That one is interesting, too.


----------



## Tom Griffin (Feb 16, 2012)

Good find. I'd love to build the James Watt micrometer if there were drawings available. And talk about history, there's a thread going on  over at PM on the history of the Palmer micrometer, the first patented micrometer in the style we use today. I'd love to find one of these at a flea market.

*Palmer micrometer*





Tom


----------



## The Liberal Arts Garage (Jul 26, 2014)

Tom Griffin said:


> Good find. I'd love to build the James Watt micrometer if there were drawings available. And talk about history, there's a thread going on  over at PM on the history of the Palmer micrometer, the first patented micrometer in the style we use today. I'd love to find one of these at a flea market.
> 
> *Palmer micrometer*
> 
> ...


OK,what's with the estimable Mr. Brown, the trip to the Paris Exhibition, Mr. Vernier, and wrapping the scale around a threaded caliper? I had a very early B&S example, gave it to a deserving historian....BLJHB


----------



## Walt (Jul 27, 2014)

Tom Griffin said:


> Good find. I'd love to build the James Watt micrometer if there were drawings available. And talk about history, there's a thread going on  over at PM on the history of the Palmer micrometer, the first patented micrometer in the style we use today. I'd love to find one of these at a flea market.
> 
> *Palmer micrometer*
> 
> ...



Hi Tom,

The link doesn't work for me. Please post it again.

Walt


----------



## Terrywerm (Jul 27, 2014)

Walt, sorry that the link does not work, but it is intentional. Let me explain:  There are a number of other websites related to machining that have 'issues' with us at H-M, and they have vehemently requested that we do not link to their sites. As a result, our admins have set up filters on the server that remove links to those sites. Sorry, but it is at the request of those other sites, as childish as it may sound.


----------

